# Doves of our lives update.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Life is good in the dove cage.
With the addition of two young dove rescues hatched as oops babies, this brings the white dove population up to exactly 10. The babies get pushed around by their uncles but with all that room to fly they are not showing any signs of abuse. In fact, their flying skills are now top notch. They even laugh sometimes. Poops were iffy when they arrived, an odd nut brown, but a better diet fixed that in a few days. I know I skipped the quarantine, but these babies are the direct offspring of birds I sold earlier this year and the owner has no other birds.

Cream and Sugar are now sitting on wooden eggs...no oops babies here. The nest boxes are super deluxe, only the best for my darlings. Empty plastic buckets wired to the walls with drainage holes in the bottom and a plastic bowl screwed in place are considered prime sitting territories. Shade and protection from the wind, Check!

It's been a great spring for weeds, and the doves simply love picking out twigs for the nest and eating the flowers and seeds off the London Rocket sprigs. In spite of a few wind storms all the birds have great feathering and a quick 'keel check' reveals my doves to be just shy of fat. Too many sunflower seeds, I think I'll add more brown rice and some broccoli instead, and lay off the rare cheese treat for a month.

We Three Kings...
The three boy pigeons in the other flight cage don't seem to be as emotionally fulfilled. It's like going into a loft full of grouchy old men. They huff and fluff and growl. Pablo, Moh, and Glacier are very healthy. Thick, dense feathering in perfect condition, bright eyes, and yes...fat.
I'm beginning to think I spoil them, they are thinking they are Royal Pigeons lol. They aren't the cuddly type but thge family doesn't mind. Maybe I haven't taken the time to bond with the rescued pigeons like I do with the doves, but I think of it as letting them live thier lives the way they want to.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MANY THANKS or the updates!! Sounding JUST GREAT!!

My gang and I are sending Love, Hugs and SCRITCHES to ALL

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great update! Glad the young doves are recovering so well. 

By the way, if you want to, I think the three Kings could become more friendly with you. When Walter, our King pigeon, found us he was five years old and definitely not enamored of humans. Some time and treats and he now thinks I'm okay.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My three kings did become very tolerant of me over the years. They don't like to be picked up but I have no trouble doing so. In the beginning they would fight me, grunt, bite, now they are ok. Considering the life the had before, with no human interaction they are good. 

Reti


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

These aren't really Kings, they are homers and a fancy with Royal attitudes. I think they like me deep down but they are crusty old growlers. They like to act tough. I love them though. I think back to when Pablo first arrived, seemed all shy and couldn't fly as fast as he can now. Or Glacier, who hardly knew what his wings were for, and couldn't catch good air even if he'd bought a ticket on a Concord. Or Moh, whose poops are finally looking healthy instead of watery, even though it's been months. He was rather tough on arrival, now he's a regular prize fighter. They gather round for the treats and that's good enough for me.  They all look and act like they've never had a bad day in their lives.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Philodice,
I thought you might enjoy seeing a couple updated photos of Phoenix.

He's doing wonderfully. A nonstop 'talker' for sure. 
He loves to 'play', especially when I'm cleaning. He's either hopping on my hand, standing where I'm trying to sweep or stands on the broom, if I happen to put it down for a second.  

He's a treasure!

Cindy 


*Mom's little helper*
10/26/2008











*Enjoying the view from atop his home*
02/14/2009








Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

philodice said:


> These aren't really Kings, they are homers and a fancy with Royal attitudes....They gather round for the treats and that's good enough for me.  They all look and act like they've never had a bad day in their lives.


LOL!!! Those are very lucky birds to end up in your care!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the updates! Glad they're all settled in well and so happy. I love the idea of the bucket, I'm going to try that for my doves. They love their "dark little corner" that is their favorite place in the aviary, so a bucket would probably be ideal to them. 

And Cindy, thanks for the bonus pics of Phoenix, what a cutie!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

maryjane said:


> Thanks for the updates! Glad they're all settled in well and so happy. I love the idea of the bucket, I'm going to try that for my doves. They love their "dark little corner" that is their favorite place in the aviary, so a bucket would probably be ideal to them.
> 
> *And Cindy, thanks for the bonus pics of Phoenix, what a cutie!*


You're most welcome, Maryjane. 
He _is_ adorable. 

Cindy


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

philodice said:


> They gather round for the treats and that's good enough for me.  They all look and act like they've never had a bad day in their lives.


Hmmmm...things that make me smile.....


----------

